# Garden of eden



## Maureen Allen (Oct 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where the fruit market called Garden of Eden is. I have looked at the web and found references but no address - many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Maureen Allen said:


> Can anyone tell me where the fruit market called Garden of Eden is. I have looked at the web and found references but no address - many thanks[/QUOTe
> 
> Head from the traffic lights at the Begonia garde centre towards the big church at the next traffic lights.
> Turnl eft at those traffic lights.
> ...


----------



## Maureen Allen (Oct 22, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Maureen Allen said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me where the fruit market called Garden of Eden is. I have looked at the web and found references but no address - many thanks[/QUOTe
> ...


----------

